# Wie Dreizehn wackere Recken in die Harburger Berge stachen...



## madbull (9. Februar 2003)

"Schultheiss Dunkles Lager" ... 
Als Harry Hase, im Forum besser bekannt als Rabbit oder der Goldene Reiter, mitsamt seiner ziemlich blauen Ladung, nämlich mich und meinem Bluey, zum Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte einbog, zog dieses Schild natürlich sofort meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich, hatte ich dies beworbene dunkle Hefetröpfchen doch vor einiger Zeit schon einmal nach einer Tour geniessen dürfen. Motivation also genug vorhanden für mich...
Auf dem Parkplatz waren schon einige der Biker, die sich für die heutige Tour angesagt hatten, eingetroffen und waren dabei, sich und ihre Rösser für den tag vorzubereiten. Nach und nach trafen immer mehr Geländereiter ein und irgendwann war es dann soweit: DREIZEHN (!!!!!!) Geländeradfahrer der verschiedensten Bereiche hatten sich heute bei blauem, wolkenlosen Himmel und rund Null Grad eingefunden, um den Tag auf ihre Art zu geniessen. Da waren 


Alan, der so verrückt ist, die Harburger Berge Trails mit einem mutierten Rennrad aus russischem Weltraum-Alt-Titan zu begehen. 
Bischi, der schon in der Ebene Angst haben musste, wegen seiner Monster-Gabel (ca. 100mm Negativfederweg...) nach hinten zu kippen. 
Harry Hase auf seinem güldnen Rädele, gewillt, mit dem Harz-Training zu beginnen. 
Beppo, der sich wie immer erst vor Ort umzog und natürlich wieder mal als Letzter fertig war und dessen weisser Volvo sich scheinbar irgendwie schwarz geärgert haben muss.
RBS Robert, die drei Spacer endlich vernünftigerweise über dem Vorbau platziert und nach der Tour am Überlegen, welchen Fully-Rahmen er denn nehmen sollte.
Iron-Gun-D, wie immer voller Elan und mit der selben Kondition, die wir schon im Deister bewundern durften.
Tracer - alle waren gespannt, was er denn heute für Stunts hinlegen würde.
Andreas, heute mit seinem ungefederten City-Bike und Freundin angereist, dafür aber ohne Helm. Nur deshalb war er nicht immer vorne zu finden.
Birte (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben), die es tatsächlich wagte, ihren ersten Ritt inmitten dieser Horde auf sich zu nehmen. Und die ihn erstaunlicherweise bravourös meisterte! Sie war zwar am Ende recht fertig (das waren aber die meisten), aber zu den Downhills meinte sie: "Die waren ja nicht schlimm, da gehts ja bergab..."
Thorsten, mit seinem Plastik-Renner heute natürlich mal wieder immer ganz vorne zu finden.
Christian, wieder einer der schnellen Bergedorfer, den ich heute kennenlernen durfte. Wohl nur wegen Rückenproblemen nicht immer ganz vorne.
Catsoft, der die Ankündigung heute morgen erst gesehen hatte und einfach mal dazustiess. Leider nach kurzer Zeit alleine weiter, da er nicht so viel Zeit hatte und wir gerade lange auf versprengte Nachzügler warteten.
Madbull (Me), der heute wohl am ehesten dadurch auffiel, bei jeder kleinen Pause einen Bissen von seinem Dreierpack Bio-Würstchen zu nehmen.

Das würde die nach der 19-Mann-Harz-Tour zweit bevölkertste Bike-Tour meiner zugegebenermassen erst ziemlich kurzen Mountainbike-Karriere (übermorgen genau 6 Monate) werden!

Los gings auf die Achterbahnen, kurzen knackigen Uphills, langen spiegelglatten Eisstrecken (bloss nicht lenken schalten bremsen treten...), vollkommen verbockten unbekannten Trails, im Slalom zwischen den heute leider sehr häufig auftauchenden SpaziergängerInnen, Hunden und vors rad springenden Kleinstkindern hindurch...

Nach kurzer Zeit kamen uns Harry Hase und Streeter Bischi abhanden, und leider auch Catsoft, der nicht so viel Zeit hatte und darum verständlicherweise nicht seine halbe Zeit mit warten vertun wollte (Ich hoffe du bist trotzdem mal wieder dabei!). Es ging also nur mit Zehn kleinen Negerlein weiter.
Kurz danach meldete sich Gott sei Dank das Langöhrchen und gab Lebenszeichen sowie die Entscheidung, mit dem Stadt-Biker Bischi lieber etwas bergabigere Trails zu fahren, bekannt.

Ein Sturz von madbull, der mal wieder zwischen Wurzeln hin und her springen musste wie ein Flummi, obwohl er das gar nicht richtig kann, brachte noch eine kleine Pause, war er doch so heftig, dass er Sterne sah...  Ausser kurzen Kopfschmerzen, einer geprellten Schulter und einem ca. 1cm langen recht tiefen Schnitt überm Knie (erst zu Hause gemerkt) war Gott sei Dank nichts passiert...  Denkste! Im Zug merkte ich, dass der Helm DOCH gebrochen war (siehe Foto)! Schiet, 80 Euro i.A. ... Na ja, vielleicht krieg ich ja wirkjlich die 50% Rabbat auf einen neuen Helm, die Lazer bei Bruch geben soll... ich rufe morgen mal bei Bicycles an und frage nach...

Irgendwann sammelten wir auch Rabbit wieder ein, der den völlig erschöpften Bischi nach Hause geschickt hatte (Trotzdem Respekt, dass du dich überhaupt getraut hast, mit DEM "Bike", Bischi..). Er hat sich hinterher wahrscheinlich geohrfeigt, sich nicht schnell versteckt zu haben, als er uns nahen sah, war er doch nach den zweiten 20km mit uns ziemlich fertig...

Irgendwann gings auf den letzten Kilometer zur Kärntner Hütte, den alle bis auf Beppo, Alan, Thorsten und madbull auf Asphalt (bääääh...) nahmen. Wir vier hatten noch den schönsten, steilsten Uphill der Tour, den Thorsten und ich nur durch Gehirnabschalten und mit brennenden Beinen fahrenderweise schafften...

Meine Tourdaten: 40.52km, 14.18 Schnitt, 2:51 Fahrzeit, 47 max Speed.

Wirklich schön war dann hinterher das Zusammensitzen aller bis auf Alan in der wohlig warmen Kärntner Hütte, wo sich angeregt bei Kaffee, Tee, Kakao und Schultheiss Schwarzem Lager (Na wer wohl...?!) sowie Marmor- und Mohnkuchen über die vergangenen und zukünftige Erlebnisse ausgetauscht wurde...

Ich hoffe, dass wir diesen SUPER Tag irgendwann SEHR BALD wiederholen können!

  U @ !!!

Zu den Fotos -----> KLICK <-----  hier!


----------



## Ackebua (10. Februar 2003)

Hi irrer Ochse,

schön zu lesen, was Ihr da durchlebt habt. Komisch nur, daß bei unserer und bei Eurer Tour das Finale auf der Straße ausgetragen wurde. Ist da etwa eine Tendenz zu verzeichnen?

Auch die Bilderchen habe ich mit Hochgenuß beäugt. Sieht alles irgendwie aus wie im Gebirge.

Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (10. Februar 2003)

Schöne Fotos. Aber warum sieht die Gegend denn da immer gleich aus? Oder war das das Highlight der Tour????

-Könnte es nämlich sein. Sieht geil aus.


----------



## Alan (10. Februar 2003)

Eine kleine Schilderung der ersten großen IBC-Ausfahrt des Jahres 2003 aus der Sicht eines schmalbereiften Kocmonauten.

Mit leichter Verspätung an der Kärntner Hütte eingetroffen fiel ich vor Überraschung fast vom Rad.  Wo kamen nur die ganzen Biker her? Gehören die alle zu "uns"? Nachdem ich dann doch ein paar bekannte Gesichter gefunden hatte, wurde ich von denen ohne die Chance zur Gegenwehr zum Tourguide bestimmt. Frechheit. Hatte ich doch eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mich im hinteren Teil des Feldes einzureihen und einfach nur mitzurollen... 

Ein paar Ergänzungen zur Strecke: Start an der Kärntner Hütte Richtung Ehestorfer Heuweg. Parallel zu diesem ging es über die Berg-und-Tal-Bahn Richtung Ehestorf. Hier gingen Harry und Bischi verloren....    Trotz eines Sucheinsatzes des Tourguides wurden die beiden nicht wiedergefunden. Auf die Ortskenntnis des Goldenen Reiters vertrauend wurde beschlossen, die Tour ohne die beiden fortzusetzen. Es hieß also Straße kreuzen und rechts ab ins Emmetal. Kleines Hügelchen hoch Richtung Schweinepark. Ob der Spaziergänger ein kleiner Schlenker nach links ins Gebüsch, leichte Traileinlage mit Sturzdarbietung auf vereister Wurzelpassage. An der Wiese am Falkenbergsweg lange Gesichter - wie, Forstautobahn...  Nix mit Forstautobahn! Kleine Tragepassage und durch die Unimog-Fahrspuren leicht bergauf. Für die Freunde wurzeliger Anstiege rechts ab, ein herrlicher Wechsel der Bodenverhältnisse von Schnee zu Eis mit auf- oder angetauten Stellen. Ich konnte wahre, aufrichtige Begeisterung in den Gesichtern meiner Mitstreiter erkennen.  Nach soviel Anstieg sollte auch mal eine kleine Abfahrt drin sein. Diese endete leider in einer kaum zu umfahrenden Ansammlung aus Schnee, Eis, Matsch und Wasser. Naja, die Räder wollen auch gepflegt werden. Einen leicht sandigen Weg hinab ging es Richtung Paul-Roth-Stein. Seltsamerweise wollte niemand den direkten Weg hinauf nehmen... Aber auch der normalerweise recht gut zu fahrende Umweg war nicht einfach zu bewältigen. Oben am Paul-Roth angekommen ging es südwärts. Hier entstanden auch Madbulls Fotos. An der Großmoddereiche (die heißt wirklich so, der Name ist Programm...) vorbei ging es immer der Mittagssonne entgegen. Urplötzlich fanden wir uns in einer Ansammlung von Unimog-Fahrspuren, Schnee, Steinen und Wurzeln wieder. Hier kam der Kocmonaut an seine Grenzen. Auf vereister Piste rutschte die Bikerschar Richtung Fischbeker Heide. Nachdem einige stürmische Vorausfahrer wieder eingefangen waren, wurde der Fernwanderweg Richtung Norden unter die Reifen genommen. Einige sandige Auf- und Abfahrten später sackte die Gruppe den Goldenen Reiter ein, der Bischi und Mira (!!! es gibt sie anscheinend wirklich  !!!) auf den Weg nach Hause geschickt hatte und nun noch nach einigen netten Abfahrten suchte. Gruppendynamisch zogen wiedervereint 22 Reifen ihre Spuren gemeinsam durch den Schnee. 
Einer der Höhepunkte der Tour stand nun an, Auffahrt zum Segelflugplatz und Achterbahnfahren auf dem Panzertrail. Ohne weitere Verluste fand man sich kurz darauf an der Kieskuhle Fischbek ein. Angesichts der vorgerückten Stunde hieß es nun, möglichst zügig zurück zur Kärntner Hütte zu gelangen. An der Wiese am Falkenbergsweg wurde der Rückweg über Schweinepark und Stadtscheide als zu langweilig erachtet. Also wieder nordwärts auf der Berg-und-Tal-Bahn am Falkenbergsweg. Die Neugrabener Heide wurde gekreuzt, immer wieder ging es bergauf. 
Der ekligste Anstieg stand uns noch bevor. Da man auf einer Tour den gleichen Weg nie zweimal fahren soll, wurde die alternative Auffahrt gewählt, die aber nur von zwei Leuten fahrend gemeistert wurde. Der größte Teil der Truppe hatte sich eh darauf verlegt, die letzten Meter gemütlich über die Straße zu rollen. Nach rasanter Abfahrt traf man sich an der KH wieder. Dort verabschiedete sich der Tourguide von der Truppe. Leider hatte er ein wenig zu lange auf dem Parkplatz rumgestanden und mußte dies mit unglaublich dicken Beinen die Stadtscheide hoch bitterlich büßen. Schmerzen unerträglich... 
Wieder daheim angekommen, endete der Tag mit einer Tüte Gummibärchen bewaffnet auf dem Sofa. Schööööön!!!

Gerne wieder!!

Bis denne

Det


----------



## madbull (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Schöne Fotos. Aber warum sieht die Gegend denn da immer gleich aus? Oder war das das Highlight der Tour????
> 
> -Könnte es nämlich sein. Sieht geil aus.
> *


Ha Ha Ha...  Die Fotos sind natürlich alle an einer Stelle entstanden, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist...  ;-)
Ich hatte einfach mal das Wort ergriffen und die einzige Fotopause der Tour erzwungen: Jeder der ein Bild von sich in Action haben wollte, durfte die kleine Wurzelstufe noch mal fahren...

Ansonsten kam ich an der Spitze des Feldes kaum zum Fotografieren...  :-D

Trotzdem hast du irgendwie recht - in den Harburgern Bergen sieht es fast überall so aus! Geile Wurzeltrails in Massen bis zum Abwinken! Soll heissen, so was wie auf den Fotos fahren wir da dauernd und sehr oft und den ganzen Tag - auch bergauf!

@ Alan: Toller Bericht der genommenen Strecke! Konnte alles wieder vor meinem ineren Auge sehen!

@ all :  Stay tuned for Rabbits upcoming terrific photos, including pics of the whole party!


----------



## madbull (10. Februar 2003)

... alle 29 Fotos der Tour, geschossen von Harry und mir:

-----> KLICK <-----


----------



## Alan (10. Februar 2003)

Schick, die Bilder!!!

D


----------



## madbull (13. Februar 2003)

Ganz so glimpflich ist mein Sturz leider doch nicht abgelaufen, dachte ich heute morgen, als ich wieder um 6 Uhr aufwachte und wegen Schmerzen in der Schulter nicht mehr einschlafen konnte...

Also bin ich heute (zum ersten Mal seit über 10 Jahren) mal wieder zum Orthopäden. Geröntgt und...  Gott sei Dank Entwarnung! Es haben sich beim heftigen Aufprall des Kopfes "nur" zwei Wirbel im Hals "verkantet"... Das Ganze soll sich normalerweise innerhalb einer oder zwei Wochen von selbst wieder einrenken, und wenn nicht machts der Arzt...  Auf jeden Fall hindert mich das Ganze nicht die Bohne am Biken! Ich darf nur den Kopf nicht so viel bewegen (Und soll mit einem dicken Schal um den Hals gewickelt schlafen, statt einer richtigen Halsstützkrause sozusagen... ist denen wohl zu teuer für einen Kassenpatienten...).

Immerhin hat der Arztbesuch dahingehend was gebracht, dass ich eine SOOOOOOOOO geile SS-Rückfahrt über das Brodtner Steilufer hatte: Klarer Himmel, klirrende Kälte und Sonnenuntergang mit Abendrot - Jaaaaaa...

Also: Ich bleib euch noch ein bisschen erhalten...

P.S.: Auf den neuen Helm kriege ich übrigens 30% Ermässigung! Gott sei Dank denn im April hätte ich ihn 2 Jahre gehabt, und danach wärs nicht mehr gegangen... Der Sturz kam also gerade noch rechtzeitig...  ; )


----------



## foxi (13. Februar 2003)

Ohje pass aber auf, ich bin auch noch dabei mein Schulterleiden auszukurieren (Schleimbeutelentzündung) 
Mein Rat: Nimm Dir auf alle Fälle erst mal leichtes Gelände vor und schalt nen Gang zurück


----------



## madbull (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *...
> Mein Rat: Nimm Dir auf alle Fälle erst mal leichtes Gelände vor und schalt nen Gang zurück *


Nee... ist gar nicht nötig! Ich hab den Orthopäden extra gefragt, da kann beim Biken nichts passieren! Ich dürfte sogar wieder stürzen, ohne dass sich da was verschlimmern würde...  
Gott sei Dank, ich hab gegrinst wie ein Honigkuchenpferd als mir das vorhin gesagt hat...


----------



## foxi (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Nee... ist gar nicht nötig! Ich hab den Orthopäden extra gefragt, da kann beim Biken nichts passieren*


weiss er den wie Du fährst   
Ansonsten Gute Besserung und wie gesagt pass auf, da könnte leicht anschließend ne Entzündung kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (19. Februar 2003)

Das klingt alles richtig gut ! Wann fahrt Ihr das nächste Mal ?

Würde gerne mitkommen.

Grüße aus Lüneburg !


----------



## madbull (19. Februar 2003)

Erstmal: Willkommen iglg!

Einige von uns fahren wohl dieses Wochenende bei mir in Timmendorf, das wohl ein wenig weit weg von dir ist...

Wenn in den Harburger Bergen etwas läuft (Wer weiss? Vielleicht ja sogar dieses Wochenende?), wird es in jedem Fall immer rechtzeitig vorher angekündigt.
Du brauchst also nur immer mal ins Forum schauen, dann verpasst du keine Tour...

Bis denne dann irgendwann...


----------



## Rabbit (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iglg _
> *Das klingt alles richtig gut ! Wann fahrt Ihr das nächste Mal ?
> 
> Würde gerne mitkommen.
> *


Oh nein, noch so'n Racer der den Schnitt nach oben treiben will.
Steht doch in seinem Profil unter *Was fährst Du?:* Marathon, Touren !!!  
Dann werde ich dich ja wohl nur von hinten kennenlernen 
OK, you're welcome 

Gruß aus Ahrensburg,
Harry


----------



## iglg (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Oh nein, noch so'n Racer der den Schnitt nach oben treiben will.
> Steht doch in seinem Profil unter Was fährst Du?: Marathon, Touren !!!
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich fahre zwar wirklich gerne Marathons (8 x im letzten Jahr), aber eher mit Spaß als mit Erfolg. Meine Familie und ich haben Spaß an den großen Veranstaltungen, wie dem Bike-Festivals.

Ich fahre also gerne weit und hoch, aber das nicht unbedingt schnell.

Eine gemütliche Tour mit Spaß und gelegentlicher "Hütteneinkehr" steht auch auf meiner Vorzugsliste.

Also keine Sorge - Außerdem bist Du biologisch im Vorteil - Ich bin schließlich schon Senior !

Grüße aus Lüneburg !!!

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald mal.


----------



## Rabbit (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iglg _
> *Also keine Sorge - Außerdem bist Du biologisch im Vorteil - Ich bin schließlich schon Senior !*


Naja, die 3 Jahre machen den Kohl ja nun auch nicht fett  

Sag' mal, kann man denn bei euch auf der Ecke nicht auch mal 'ne schöne Runde drehen?
Lüneburgs Altstadt lädt doch zumindest zum Aprés-Biken ein  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2003)

Wir haben schön viel Wald rund um Lüneburg - aber wenig Trails und natürlich keine Hügel. (Außer den Kalk-"Berg" - aber der steht unter Naturschutz.

Aber manchmal kann Biken ja der berühmte Vorwand für Apres-Bike sein .......

Sollten wir jetzt im Frühjahr mal im Auge behalten.

Ehrlicherweise reizen mich Eure Harburger Berge aber mehr.

Bei uns ist Biken mangels Gefälle oder Steigung halt etwas fad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von iglg _
> *Ehrlicherweise reizen mich Eure Harburger Berge aber mehr.
> *


Naja, "eure" ist gut, ich reise ja auch aus Ahrensburg an 
Hier oben in SH ist's ja leider auch ziemlich flach!

Aber das wird schon ... ich denke am Wochenende in einer Woche wird sicher wieder 'ne Tour angesetzt!

Bis denn,
Harry


----------

